# C++ Aufgaben: Liste/Vektor vergleichen und Komplexität



## Piy (30. Juni 2011)

*C++ Aufgaben: Liste/Vektor vergleichen und Komplexität*

Hat hier einer zu viel Lust und Zeit und möchte unbedingt meine C++-Hausaufgaben für nächste Woche machen?

Ich würde euch nicht davon abhalten und freue mich auch über Ansätze (ja, es gibt nur Aufgabe 1 und 3 ):

Aufgabe 1 (Punkte: 10)
Die STL enthält nicht nur eine Reihe nützlicher Klassen-Templates für Container, sondern
auch schon eine Reihe wichtiger einfacher Algorithmen. Diese sind meist als Funktions-
Templates implementiert. Machen Sie sich mit folgenden Algorithmen vertraut:

for_each
find
equal
copy
transform

Demonstrieren Sie deren Funktionsweise folgendermaßen:
1. Erstellen Sie eine list<int> l mit int Werten: (1, 3, 3, 5, 7, 9)
2. Kopieren Sie l mit Hilfe von copy in einen vector<int> v
3. Suchen Sie mittels find nach der 5
4. Vergleichen Sie l mit v durch Verwendung von equal
5. Nutzen Sie das for_each Funktions-Template, um l und v elementweise auszugeben
6. Nutzen Sie transform, um die Quadrate der Elemente von l nach v zu schreiben


Aufgabe 3 (Punkte: 10)
Welche Komplexität hat die Multiplikation zweier Matrizen? Zeigen Sie dies ausführlich
mittels Analyse des Quellcodes und geben Sie die asymptotische Laufzeit in O-Notation an.


----------



## Fragile Heart (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: C++ Aufgaben: Liste/Vektor vergleichen und Komplexität*

You must be joking, right?


----------



## Piy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: C++ Aufgaben: Liste/Vektor vergleichen und Komplexität*

zu dreist?


----------



## Fragile Heart (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: C++ Aufgaben: Liste/Vektor vergleichen und Komplexität*

Ich befürchte ja.  Und so schwer sind die Aufgaben dann jetzt auch nicht. 

Edit:
Also verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich helfe ja gerne, nur mit so einer Aktion ist dir nicht geholfen!


----------



## Zappzarrap (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: C++ Aufgaben: Liste/Vektor vergleichen und Komplexität*

Verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht warum du das nicht 
selber machst, zumal du ja "nur" die Methoden aus der 
STL nutzen musst, was ja nu nicht soooo schwer ist


----------



## Piy (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: C++ Aufgaben: Liste/Vektor vergleichen und Komplexität*

naja, ich dachte halt, vllt hat jemand mehr lust und zeit dazu, man kanns ja mal versuchen. ^^


----------

